# Major fire at University of Nottingham



## MrSki (Sep 12, 2014)

Details from BBC here.

Ten crews on the scene.


----------



## Supine (Sep 12, 2014)

I could walk there in ten minutes!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 12, 2014)

BIG fire


----------



## Maidmarian (Sep 12, 2014)

Can see the glow & smoke from here. Glaxo-Kline building apparently

Kwwp hearing explosions but was a building under construction.


----------



## weltweit (Sep 12, 2014)

Looks nasty, any idea on the cause yet?


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Sep 12, 2014)

Could be someone arson about with matches.  

Or as it is a new building something to do with the construction process.


----------



## Mogden (Sep 12, 2014)

Bollocks. Best mate Mogden works in that area if it's the campus area I think it is. Not at night thankfully. I hope there were no poor buggers in there 

ETA: Arse. I think it is that area. Will check with her in the morning and see if she knows anything from her grapevine.


----------



## lizzieloo (Sep 12, 2014)

It's this....

http://www.nottingham.ac.uk/estates/developments/csc.aspx

Webcams are up.


----------



## lizzieloo (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## Mogden (Sep 13, 2014)

lizzieloo said:


> It's this....
> 
> http://www.nottingham.ac.uk/estates/developments/csc.aspx
> 
> Webcams are up.


Carbon neutral?  There's a sad irony to that isn't there


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 13, 2014)

Bloody hell, looked amazing. What a shame.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 13, 2014)

gentlegreen said:


> Bloody hell, looked amazing. What a shame.



Yeah, they've burned down a proper science building when the fucking business school is just over the road


----------



## Mogden (Sep 13, 2014)

Best mate Mogden says " That is 30 foot from my office and I think I left the window open"


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 13, 2014)

That's not what you want at the start of the academic year.
There's presumably a lot of timber in those new buildings and those passive air-conditioning chimneys ... I wonder if they had fire breaks in them.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 13, 2014)

> Dr Paul Greatrix, registrar at the University of Nottingham, said its open day for prospective students would go ahead later as planned.







> Nottinghamshire Fire and Rescue group manager Joanne Wooler-Ward said: “...fortunately no people were involved in this fire...”





http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-nottinghamshire-29188682


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 13, 2014)

SpookyFrank said:


> Yeah, they've burned down a proper science building when the fucking business school is just over the road




I'm sure glaxo-kline can afford to build em another one


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 13, 2014)

Just realised.
Nottingham is where Periodic videos is based. 

http://www.periodicvideos.com/


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 13, 2014)

lizzieloo said:


> It's this....
> 
> http://www.nottingham.ac.uk/estates/developments/csc.aspx
> 
> Webcams are up.



http://128.243.66.90/cgi-bin/guestimage.html


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## salem (Sep 13, 2014)

Bugger. Looked like  nice building - I guess the fire suppression systems hadn't been put in yet? That block of flats that burnt down a few years ago while under construction also seemed to be a much bigger fire then I'd expect from an otherwise empty building. I just wouldn't expect modern buildings to be so flammable themselves.


----------



## lizzieloo (Sep 13, 2014)

gentlegreen said:


> http://128.243.66.90/cgi-bin/guestimage.html



That's been covered up


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 13, 2014)

I suppose it's now a crime scene - as well as bad publicity.
Handy if they have all the recorded footage though so they'll know where the fire started.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 13, 2014)

It's a shame that this lovely looking building burnt down.  I wonder if they'll rebuild it?  I don't know whether they insure construction sites against this sort of risk.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## stavros (Sep 14, 2014)

I was trying to work out where that was from the first photo, but it's on the extension to Jub, which I never really went to. I've been past on Derby Road since though. Is the GSK building the huge red and black thing you can see?


----------



## Mogden (Sep 15, 2014)

Best mate says they did remember to close the window but it's now broken and their building is scorched but next door is now just ashes so they got off quite lightly.


----------



## Mogden (Sep 16, 2014)

Ashes on fire again.  Brigade called.  WTF was in that building that that has happened!


----------



## Supine (Sep 16, 2014)

Fire drone



and here's footage from the actual drone itself:


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 16, 2014)

Mogden said:


> Ashes on fire again.  Brigade called.  WTF was in that building that that has happened!


Perhaps a relic from Nottingham's industrial past  ?- I see on Google Earth there are gas holders nearby - so perhaps an old gas works ?
Principal industries lace and tobacco apparently.


----------



## Mogden (Sep 16, 2014)

gentlegreen said:


> Perhaps a relic from Nottingham's industrial past  ?- I see on Google Earth there are gas holders nearby - so perhaps an old gas works ?
> Principal industries lace and tobacco apparently.


I'm not a pyro expert but that seems a pretty big fire for a timber frame.  Earlier in the year here in Derby the top of the Assembly Rooms car park went up and that was quite epic but there was a whole mess of chemicals and combustibles up there. Maybe it hit a gas pocket then as you suggest. I'll post any progress reports.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 16, 2014)

Mogden said:


> Ashes on fire again.  Brigade called.  WTF was in that building that that has happened!



Similar happened in Brixton the other year.  Fire restarted in the basement of a shop several days/a week later.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 19, 2014)




----------

